# Importing birds



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey, guys I wonder how much it costs to import a bird into the US from Europe?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Warren should be able to tell you. He purchased a Ludo Classen bird, and had it shipped over. If I remember correctly, you are looking at about $400 for shipping, quarantine, etc. Maybe someone else can give you a more accurate amount.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow.
Really?!
That is something all right!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

So can anyone give me a more accurate quote?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

fresnobirdman--are you serious about Importing a bird ??? OR just want a price?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can start here although it is for pet bird and not pigeons.
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/nonus_pet_bird.shtml

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/animal_import/animal_imports.shtml

Some of the fees: http://www.aphis.usda.gov/mrpbs/fmd/vs_import_export_fees.shtml#1302


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

that is pricey.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, I would think it was only worth it if the bird you were buying was already expensive to start with. Like maybe if you were spending 5-10 thousand dollars, what's another few hundred you know.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

sky tx said:


> fresnobirdman--are you serious about Importing a bird ??? OR just want a price?


Yes If the price is not too much;
I found a Koopman that is a champ and for a steal!


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

I spoke with Thomas Gyselbrech​t from PIPA few month ago and he told me that the cost of shipping to US is only 180-190 US dollars per bird. this includes everything delivered to your house. they will arranged everything for you if you buy the birds from PIPA.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

You just have to watch out when you have a bird imported if they suspect the bird to have an illness while in quarantine they will kill the bird and you can't do anything about it even if you get an autopsy on the bird and prove the bird didn't have the illness. It happend with a local guy here who buys birds from the Netherlands for 10's of thousands of dollars on his last trip over there he bought 6 birds that added up to just about $100,000. But a few years ago he had a bird killed while in quarantine because they suspected it had PMV. After they preformed and autopsy it turned out the bird was fine but he had no recourse he had to take the loss. He didn't say how much of a hit he took on that bird but a guy like this even $20,000 isn't missed. So it was really wasn't big deal to him but I know I'd be devistated to pay all that money for a bird to get knocked off in quarantine just because they think it has somthing.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

In a case like that, it would pay to have the bird insured, if there is such a policy for that.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> You just have to watch out when you have a bird imported if they suspect the bird to have an illness while in quarantine they will kill the bird and you can't do anything about it even if you get an autopsy on the bird and prove the bird didn't have the illness. It happend with a local guy here who buys birds from the Netherlands for 10's of thousands of dollars on his last trip over there he bought 6 birds that added up to just about $100,000. But a few years ago he had a bird killed while in quarantine because they suspected it had PMV. After they preformed and autopsy it turned out the bird was fine but he had no recourse he had to take the loss. He didn't say how much of a hit he took on that bird but a guy like this even $20,000 isn't missed. So it was really wasn't big deal to him but I know I'd be devistated to pay all that money for a bird to get knocked off in quarantine just because they think it has somthing.


Man, it makes me sick to even think about people spending that much money on something other than a house. I mean, I'm a teacher and working on my Master's Degree and all I can afford is to eat and have a small hobby and we still wind up in a hole every month. That's what I like about pigeons though. Even though that guy spend that kind of money, he still won't win every race. Even the little guys have a chance in this sport every now and then.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know thats what makes it even better when I beat him like I've beat him 4 out of the 7 races so far this year. The thing is when I beat him it really isn't beating him it's the loft manager from belguim that he pays 650 a week plus he has his appartment paid for which around here is another 1000 to 1500 a month. Plus on top of the loft manager he has 2 training trucks and 2 drivers who are always on the road training one bunch or another since he has 2 lofts on top of buildings that are right next to each other with about 250 yb's in each when he starts. It's not bad in the club and combine races when he can only put 20 from each loft. Still has an advantage since he has 2 lofts so he gets 40 vs my 20. But the thing is in the money races he'll put 40 birds from each loft in a race where it's $50 or $100 a bird depending on the race and I'm lucky if I can afford to put in 2 or 3. He isn't putting all those birds in to win money he does it to buy the race so the next year he can advertise his wins in the futurity races and act like he's selling birds but really isn't he's just trying to make a name for himself in the sport. But when you beat him in those races it really feels good because if you do your probly the winner and getting a good chunk of change.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, So I talked to this guy in Germany and he says 

that the cost will be 110.-€ for each Pigeon.

Not sure if that is right but I am waiting for a reply from PIPA


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

FRES-you need to break the costs down to USA Dollars for us to understand costs.. Shipping-Quaranitine-
With shipping about $60 --a box about $20-- we'er talking $80 just to move the bird in the USA.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Using the exchange rate for the euro today, that comes out to $153.59. That seems awfully cheap to me, but if that is all it is, that sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's is cheappp.. But the problem is quarantine unless you used some kind of an importing broker and used their good reputation in exporting birds and with less hassle instead of doing it your own...And theirs another way of doing it thru Canada then US to play it safe.... There's an article before on ipigeon reffering on exporting birds in the US.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay so I got a quote from PiPa.

"Hi my name is andy from pipa i am northamerican agent. You asked about the cost for shipping is 175 each bird if you have any questions feel free to call 647 839 7733
thanks andy"

How does this sound guys?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Thats a Canadian Phone number
I think you better ask more questions
$175 shipped to your home ? No Quarantine? or Import into the USA cost?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

wow I always envisioned it as so much more


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm sure Fresnobirdman will let us know-post what his total final cost is. $600? for shipping & quarantine along with other Vet fee's-permits.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

sky tx said:


> I'm sure Fresnobirdman will let us know-post what his total final cost is. $600? for shipping & quarantine along with other Vet fee's-permits.


I agree I think the quarantine fee is what gets you the most .


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, I am still waiting on PiPa on more answers...


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe it isn't as much as we all think I seen on auctions on Ipigeon from somebody in Europe and it says. "Shipping Cost 110.-Euro each Pigeon! from Europe!" Which comes out to be just about 155 dollars. Which seams pretty cheap since they have to house the bird in quarintine. Unless they are bypassing it by going through Canada in some way.

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=79860


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

fresnobirdman said:


> Okay so I got a quote from PiPa.
> 
> "Hi my name is andy from pipa i am northamerican agent. You asked about the cost for shipping is 175 each bird if you have any questions feel free to call 647 839 7733
> thanks andy"
> ...


fresnowbirdman. that person who e-mail you is big Andy. he is PIPA's agent for Canada and US. shipping cost goes lower the more birds shipped. that's why they have to schedule the shipment of birds when ever they have enough birds going to the same country. here is big andy's website. http://www.bigandysloft.net/


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Importing is cheap. I went through it all...until the price of a bird jumped 800% from the original quote. There are several guys who can import birds in. If you do it yourself, you'll pay a lot more. They all have to go through quarantine. 

The problem with importing birds is the bird price itself. Also, all the prices they quote are in Euro, so you have to convert it to US dollars. And, they are overpriced for the most part. You can buy a "racing pigeon" for $300 US, but that's just a regular bird you can get anywhere, and probably not worth importing. If you are looking for the better birds worth importing, you'll pay several thousands.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Importing*

we have imported over 20 birds around $180 per head with BERT OOSTLANDER!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay guys;
I don't think it is as expensive as they say it is.

I got this Quote;

Mr. DAum

Importing pigeons from Europe to the USA cost $145.00 each. That is the total cost, that includes
transport to Canada, quarantine, permits and transport to me in the USA. The transport from me to the
owners is additional at the following rates: 1/2 Birds $50, 3/4 Birds $75, 5/8 Birds $95.00
Shipping birds from the USA to Germany at this time is not possible, however that may change in the future.

Pigeons from Germany or any country in Europe, must be delivered to my company in Holland, we will
handle it from there. We expect the next shipment to Canada to be sometime in early November.

Regards

Thorsten Daum


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

wow I always honestly thought it was much more then that , thanks for that information


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

*import*

hi guys:

I have a friend in the bird buisness (racing pigeons, doves, canaries,etc) He does extremely well with his racers and is without question a very seasoned professional bird guy. Anyway he is in Belgium right now buying and importing birds . He is bringing me a breeding pair of pure white frillbacks. I will let you know what the cost is to import and quarantine the birds. It is my understanding there is no quarantine between the U.S. and Canada for pigeons but they do have to be inspected by someone from the American or Canadian veterinarian society. however I am not positive on that one. I will be sure to let you all know how much it costs..I should mention we are in Canada but I would think the costs should be compairable.

Hank


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

After listening to some well know champions from Belgium and the UK, they advise it is really ridiculous to pay large sums of money on birds which in no way can guarantee a great bird, even champion birds mated together produce garbage for racing, and they advise not to go by the stupid paper as they call the pedigree, only the basket will prove a good bird, the best anyone can do is mate a proven flier to another proven flier and hope for the best no guarantees given, also they advise that strains of birds are a myth and the best birds come from the crosses.! Info from "Secrets of Champions" A wealth of knowledge, I highly recommend the series!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Crossing birds give them hybrid vigor. They end up with better immunity, too. So health wise, they have advantage there already.

You get what you pay for in pigeons as long as you are not being deceived. Cheap or free birds can win, too, but usually expensive birds have some pedigree that you may get some insight of what "potential" the bird has. You are gambling on that potential. Also European birds are raced against strong competitions unlike our races where we probably only have hundreds of birds competing. Our advantage is that our terrain is harder and not always flat so maybe birds we breed can do better on those occasions. But on a flat land race, I think those European birds might win. They were selected that way.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay,
I got a quote from a flier from New Mexico and he says he imports birds for 200! includes everything! Sends right to your door step.

Next year I will import a proven bird from Europe or somewhere. 
I am waiting see who wins the SCMDPR.


----------



## Rocket33 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello Mr. Fresnobirdman, have you some Phon, Email or something from Mr.Thorsten Daum?


----------



## Rocket33 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello Mr. Fresnobirdman, have you some Phon, Email or something from Mr.Thorsten Daum?



fresnobirdman said:


> Okay guys;
> I don't think it is as expensive as they say it is.
> 
> I got this Quote;
> ...


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Rocket33 said:


> Hello Mr. Fresnobirdman, have you some Phon, Email or something from Mr.Thorsten Daum?


I think that guy use to sell pigeon on ipigeon.

You can check out
http://www.reisetauben.de/


----------



## mauimiho (Jun 21, 2011)

Just to add some info on this thread....I've been researching on importing and the best deal came from Frank Mclaughlin of Mclaughlin Lofts. He has an importing biz(exporter for Sun City Million Dollar Race) and his email is 
[email protected] for more info.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

does ne one know how i can import pigeons from the usa in england(united kingdom)


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Here it is straight from the US Customs and Border Control:

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/57/~/pets---birds

*"A 30-day quarantine costs approximately $200 per bird cost is subject to change. Quarantine space must be reserved in advance by submitting VS Form 17-23 with the full amount. The form is available from USDA offices, American consulates, and embassies."*

So it cost $200 just to quarantine the bird...now how much does it cost to ship a bird internationally? Just within the US, a single bird runs about $35-$45 and that's not including the box.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am glad that the import birds I bought were already here.


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Two of my friends in the club I am in import a few pigeons each year. Last time one of them imported a pigeon the total cost of the shipping and quarantine was $210. That covered everything from when the bird left Europe till it arrived to his house. 
My other friend has 6 birds in quarantine in Canada right now that he purchased from Europe. They are about half way through the quarantine period. I can ask him how much everything cost him per bird. That would be the most recent price for international shipping.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

fresnobirdman said:


> Okay,
> I got a quote from a flier from New Mexico and he says he imports birds for 200! includes everything! Sends right to your door step.
> 
> Next year I will import a proven bird from Europe or somewhere.
> I am waiting see who wins the SCMDPR.


The birds that were sold after the 2010 Sun City race got here about 45 days ago. The birds that were sold after the 2011 final race will not be here till this time next year. That is what I was told by Don Hart, not to expect my birds till then. I don't under stand why it takes 1 1/2 yrs but what are you to do.
Dave


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I talked to a lot of guys who have imported birds several times before; 
they say its no more than 200$


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

to your doorstep


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

I don't think their birds are any better than the ones we already have here...Unless they spend $20,000+ for a super proven breeder. So how about $45 to the door steps instead of $200 lol just pulling your leg....


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

koukoukou said:


> I don't think their birds are any better than the ones we already have here...Unless they spend $20,000+ for a super proven breeder. So how about $45 to the door steps instead of $200 lol just pulling your leg....


Yea; like they say,
the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm bringing up an old thread, but I was wondering if there is a quarantine process when you want to export pigeons from Canada to America? From my understanding/research and some of the posts in this thread, I'm assuming there isn't a quarantine process required for birds from Canada to America, only a veterinarian check-up/vaccinations?

If there is someone that has exported birds from Canada to America or imported them from Canada to America, please shed some light on this! I have a friend that wants to sell his entire loft out to a fellow in Washington State


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

mauimiho said:


> Just to add some info on this thread....I've been researching on importing and the best deal came from Frank Mclaughlin of Mclaughlin Lofts. He has an importing biz(exporter for Sun City Million Dollar Race) and his email is
> [email protected] for more info.


Frank has his phone number on his web site give him a call.
Dave


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Gurbir Brar B.C.:
Call Big Andy. I am sure he can give you the answer to your question. I don't believe that there is any quarantine, but a veterinary inspection and related certificate.
There are a number of European Pigeon men that somewhat regularly bring birds to the US for auction sales. Herman Beverdam is one that comes to mind. The birds are top quality and generally sell at prices that most can well afford.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

"Hello Gurbir,

It is a simple process. The pigeons need a Vet certificate and inspection. They must have the correct paperwork at the border. The is no quarantine coming into the states. I usually do the paperwork to go the other direction. 

The Canadian government will provide what is needed. You may want to check with a fancier in the area that has done the process. My guys are all on this side of Canada.

Hope I helped, Frank


Frank McLaughlin
www.mclaughlinlofts.com"


An email response from Frank just in case anyone else in Canada is ever interested in exporting their birds to the states


----------



## WildOne75 (Jan 15, 2014)

*B.a*



ejb3810 said:


> Gurbir Brar B.C.:
> Call Big Andy. I am sure he can give you the answer to your question. I don't believe that there is any quarantine, but a veterinary inspection and related certificate.
> There are a number of European Pigeon men that somewhat regularly bring birds to the US for auction sales. Herman Beverdam is one that comes to mind. The birds are top quality and generally sell at prices that most can well afford.


How I can contact Big Andy? Thank You


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

You can find contact information on the "PIPA" web site I think. He is their rep for the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## WildOne75 (Jan 15, 2014)

ejb3810 said:


> You can find contact information on the "PIPA" web site I think. He is their rep for the U.S. and Canada.


Hello again.I try find pipa web but I't show me did not mach any documents.Can You hep me with link to the web?


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

web site address for PIPA is pipa.be


----------



## Is A. (Jan 31, 2021)

fresnobirdman said:


> Okay guys;
> I don't think it is as expensive as they say it is.
> 
> I got this Quote;
> ...


----------

